

Cognitive Biases - A Visual Study Guide (skip to slide 8) - jashmenn
http://www.scribd.com/documents/30548590/Cognitive-Biases-A-Visual-Study-Guide-by-the-Royal-Society-of-Account-Planning

======
KC8ZKF
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases#Social...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases#Social_biases)

